# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Why do Eastenders keep giving Ruby storylines?

## instinct

I mean she's boring, can't act, always looks like she's going to cry and she thinks she's is grown up.

How many times has she been played for a fool? Yet she still doesn't learn!

Who really ruined Johnnys character? Ruby!

So I am giving appreciation to Sean because he is in it for the con (like Sean said he has nothing against Jake he's just in the way). I mean she is spoilt, at first she didn't want her dads belongings now she is the boss of the club acts as if she's the big shot.

I personally don't like her character and I believe she deserves everything thats coming to her!

Thoughts?

----------


## Mr Humphries

You have to remember that in soap land they cant see what we see, i think with the current storyline she has turned into a better actress and I will be said to see her leave

----------


## inkyskin

I can't wait to see her leave,bloody winging brat of a girl,i hope sean takes her for every penny she's got and lets her know he was only with her for her money when it ends.  :Angry:

----------


## crazygirl

i dont like her character either and cant wait until she leaves....when does she leave?

----------


## Mr Humphries

Oh dear, I think I will start a Ruby & Sharon fan club !! Girls with Bad Dads is our slogan

----------


## babyblue

I don't like her anymore. She used to be quite sweet before but she turned into a mega brat.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Her behaviour just then was just like a little brat ! I cant believe that she can't see through Sean !  :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:   :Nono:

----------


## parkerman

> ... i think with the current storyline she has turned into a better actress and I will be said to see her leave


I usually agree with most of what you say, Mr Humphries, but I can only assume you are pulling our collective legs with the comment that "she has turned into a better actress". She is possibly the worst actor ever to appear in Eastenders...and that's saying something!

----------


## Mr Humphries

> I usually agree with most of what you say, Mr Humphries, but I can only assume you are pulling our collective legs with the comment that "she has turned into a better actress". She is possibly the worst actor ever to appear in Eastenders...and that's saying something!


Of course I am pulling your collective legs !! She is totally pants and can't wait until she leaves !! However if Johnny had been staying around I would have liked her to stay because I loved the way he treated Ruby and thats was pants !  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

Phew! Thank goodness for that!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

*Omg when are they ever going to get rid of that Whiney little  brat..as every one says  this lil kid can't act, and all those story lines she is getting is undeserved. I honestly would rather see Ruby catch a stray bullet that was supposed to be for some one else !!!! ( can any one tell I can not stand the lil girl    )*
*I love Strictly Come Dancing, but Louisa is going to ruin it for me,, I do not even like her away from East Enders either,, icky pooh* 

*I am with INKYSKIN,, I hope Sean goes off with her money and tells her "You silly little chit did you think I gave a hoot about you, no, it was all about YOUR money  ADIOS SUCKER"*

----------


## Mr Humphries

> *Omg when are they ever going to get rid of that Whiney little  brat..as every one says  this lil kid can't act, and all those story lines she is getting is undeserved. I honestly would rather see Ruby catch a stray bullet that was supposed to be for some one else !!!! ( can any one tell I can not stand the lil girl    )*
> *I love Strictly Come Dancing, but Louisa is going to ruin it for me,, I do not even like her away from East Enders either,, icky pooh* 
> 
> *I am with INKYSKIN,, I hope Sean goes off with her money and tells her "You silly little chit did you think I gave a hoot about you, no, it was all about YOUR money  ADIOS SUCKER"*


Wow you really don't like her do you honey !! I dont want sean to get her money, because his smile would be to hard to cope with

----------


## JustJodi

> Wow you really don't like her do you honey !! I dont want sean to get her money, because his smile would be to hard to cope with


*Sean does not smile my love he SMIRKS*

----------


## Mr Humphries

You very true petal, he does Smirk !! I could quite happily wack it straight off though !  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

> *Omg when are they ever going to get rid of that Whiney little  brat..as every one says  this lil kid can't act, and all those story lines she is getting is undeserved. I honestly would rather see Ruby catch a stray bullet that was supposed to be for some one else !!!! ( can any one tell I can not stand the lil girl    )*
> *I love Strictly Come Dancing, but Louisa is going to ruin it for me,, I do not even like her away from East Enders either,, icky pooh* 
> 
> *I am with INKYSKIN,, I hope Sean goes off with her money and tells her "You silly little chit did you think I gave a hoot about you, no, it was all about YOUR money  ADIOS SUCKER"*


As you're such a fan would you like me to send you the address of Louisa Lytton's fan club?....

Oh dear, I don't think she has one. Can't think why. :Angel:

----------


## Mr Humphries

The Address of The Ruby Allen Fan Club is:

The Head Fan
C/o The Scarlett Bar
Bridge Street,
Walford

All mail will be answered within 2 mins !

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Wal2l:  in total agreement ruby is a absolute idiot with no brain and thinking the world is all roses and lovelyness quick bring me a bucket get rid of her

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well time for you to get your dart board out with a pic of me on it. Coz i actually like Louisa, her dancing on Stricktly is good, hopes she does well.
Her acting, can sometimes be annoying, but most of the time i like her character, there are much worse characters on the show, that don't get slaged like this.

----------


## parkerman

> there are much worse characters on the show, that don't get slaged like this.


Such as...er....no, can't think of one! :Confused:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Such as...er....no, can't think of one!


Garry, SJ (even tho just left) Mickey, Joe, Bert any more or is that enough for now?

----------


## denyerjamie

i cant stand ruby's character, they should of got rid of ruby instead of johnny.
I use to like her when she first came into EE but now she just acts like a spoilt brat and is so naive.

----------


## parkerman

> Garry, SJ (even tho just left) Mickey, Joe, Bert any more or is that enough for now?


I must admit I was wavering on Bert   :Ponder:  ....but, no, none of them are as bad as Ruby.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## littlemo

You know that from Johnny's will, Ruby finds out that he's left all her inheritance  in a trust until she's 21. What is she supposed to live on until then? What happens to the house, the club, and everything else?

She might think that she doen't want it, but I think money is an important asset to have. Especially when she leaves, and will be out there on her own. 

It's occured to me as well. The house that Sean wants to move with Ruby into, and invite Bradley and Stacey along, isn't it the one that Tanya and Max live in. What does Ruby expect them do? And would Bradley really move in, at the expense of his dad and sisters?

----------


## Jada-GDR

ruby's like a little spoiled girl... how old is she? seven? im glad she's going. i remember her saying in an interview about her and juley "i think she'll find it hard to trust a guy again"... ha ha...

----------


## no1abbafan

I watched the other night, after giving up on EE for weeks and the shot of her sitting in th chair in the office with a glass of whiskey or summat was pants, stupid silly spoilt brat trying to be a grown up. Have to agree she is ruining SCD for me too, I can't bear to watch her.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Im fed up with her and Im glad Jake laid in her with his rant. I'll be glad when shes gone.

----------


## Kim

I think she's trying to impress Sean by acting as if she calls the shots. She's told him that Jake killed Danny so she thinks, ahhhh, If I stand up against Jake and act as if I'm in charge, he might seem more interested in me. I think at times she feels his heart isn't really in it, but really wants to prove that when her Dad doesn't start getting involved, she can have a perfectly happy relationship.

----------


## babyblue

> Im fed up with her and *Im glad Jake laid in her with his rant*. I'll be glad when shes gone.


That was so awesome. I just wish he kept going because they could have made that into an entire episode.

----------


## Layne

> Im fed up with her and Im glad Jake laid in her with his rant. I'll be glad when shes gone.


I know, i was like go jake go jake, i just hate the character ruby,  :Thumbsdown:

----------

